# Why no greenwater?



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I've tried a few things. 

1. Uprooting all the plants, and stirring the gravel.

2. Washing my filters out in the tank.

3. Leaving my lights on 24/7 for a week.

4. Overfeeding my overstocked tank. 


Never did I get greenwater that I wanted to use for baby snails. 

My question is, why do some tanks get it, and others don't?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe you need a source of amonia. You could have enough plants to suck up the amonia before it can cause the green water. Just put some dechlorinated water in the sun with some fish food or any amonia source.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I got some Miracid (available at just about anyplace that sells garden stuff, I got it at Kmart). Its plant food with a lot of ammonia and urea. I put some in a clear container in my window, and I had greenwater within a week, along with BGA on every surface.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> My question is, why do some tanks get it, and others don't?


 I like this question, and would love to know the answer.

I think I have an idea, but want to make sure.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been able to accomplish GW twice. Both times were after a large substrate stir in a heavily stocked tank with very deep substrate. I think a part of the answer is getting enough ammonium into the water column. There might be some other chemical nastiness from the anaerobic zones that helps to set it off too.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can induce Green Water in my tanks at any time by simply uprooting some large rooted plants like Crypts or Swords and then not doing a water change afterwards. I believe the release of large amonts of NH4 into the water column is the cause of Green Water. 

This can happen in new tanks that with plants that have recently been planted. It seems while the plants are "adjusting" to their new environment and the biofilter is not yet established, the NH4 is not removed from the tank fast enough. Just my theory 

Funny enough, last fall I tried to raise Green Water on my deck in a 10g aquarium. I added Miracle Grow to the tank and was unsucessful in my attempts. I believe the cooler temps in the evening/night may have kept the greenwater from growing.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> Funny enough, last fall I tried to raise Green Water on my deck in a 10g aquarium. I added Miracle Grow to the tank and was unsucessful in my attempts. I believe the cooler temps in the evening/night may have kept the greenwater from growing.


Odd that Matt posted that, I am currently trying to raise some GW for some thread fin rainbow fry I am having trouble keeping alive. I'm using a 2 liter soda bottle with old aquarium water and a bunch of MiracleGrow added. I figured the large amount of NH4 in the MG would spark a bloom in a matter of a few days.... its been 2 or 3 weeks now and I have nothing, I have tried both airating it, and letting it sit on its on with no GW..... wonder why?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If memory serves me correctly, you are up in Northern Ohio aren't you Mr. Sanders? I really do think our cooler night time temps prohibit the growth of green water, especially in smaller containers. They just don't stay warm enough. 

I'll bet if you put the 2L bottle in a south or south western facing window you will be able to grow some green water. This wasn't an option with my 10g tank


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The only constant with GW seems to be that if you want it, you can't ever make it, and if you hate it, you can't get it to go away. Shows how much we know huh?


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

haha, yes guaiac_boy that does seem to be the way things go some times....

For MatPat yes you are correct I am in northeastren ohio and that could be a key point to this whole deal, I have been trying to get the GW to bloom in the bottle which is in the basement under a shop light that covers a few 10 gallon tanks... the temp down there holds steady at just over 70.... but lately with the colder weather, and cold nights im sure it drops a bit through the night.... I think I will try bringing it up to my room which faces south and sticking it in with the house plants I have up there, see if indeed the warmth from the sun helps induce a bloom


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

its not just NH4 that causes GW you still need the high light so the suggestion of the south facing window should definately accomplish it. Although the shorter days we're having now might also be working against you as well as colder nights. if it were late spring and you had it out in full direct sunlight all day I bet you could get GW in a matter of days.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Never did I get greenwater that I wanted to use for baby snails.


What sort of snails would you use greenwater as a food source?

I think the amount of light is the major factor. The steps you listed would most likely generate greenwater in a tank with 12WPG mounted closely over the water in a few days. An ammonia source and temperature would also seem to be important.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Both times were after a large substrate stir in a heavily stocked tank with very deep substrate. I think a part of the answer is getting enough ammonium into the water column. There might be some other chemical nastiness from the anaerobic zones that helps to set it off too.


 So adding too much dry fert or too many times per week (3x instead of 2x), changing water and CLEANING THE FILTER, might induce this? That is - adding too much ammonium and messing with the biological filter in the filter pads?

I want to nip the 'haze' in the bud, before it becomes a FULL BLOOM.

Thank you for your help with this question.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Wiste, I wanted the greenwater for baby pomaceas to grow in, as well as for culturing bacteria/paramecium to study under a microscope. 

Jimbo, very nice metaphor.


So heat plays a part in creating the greenwater? Is that why some ponds get greenwater?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Wiste, I wanted the greenwater for baby pomaceas to grow in, as well as for culturing bacteria/paramecium to study under a microscope. 

Jimbo, very nice metaphor.


So heat plays a part in creating the greenwater? Is that why some ponds get greenwater?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> baby pomaceas to grow in, as well as for culturing bacteria/paramecium to study under a microscope.


 What are they? And Wow! Why? Sounds interesting.



> Jimbo, very nice metaphor


 Thank you. :happy: [smilie=w:


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Jimbo, pomaceas are apple snails. Specifically, I'm raising some pomacea bridgesii because California just passed a law banning "apple snails." All the LFS I know have stopped carrying bridgesiis (which are *not* the apple snails that are supposed to be banned). 

And as for studying paramecia and other organisms, it's just a hobby of mine. 

I know, I'm a total nerd.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Why did California just pass a law banning "apple snails"?

Sounds like an interesting hobby. What are they and what do you learn by studying them? (I just don't know what they are.) There are quite a bit of people on APC that do stuff like that. If I were in the biological sciences or environmental sciences, I might do the same. I am just a Marketing Guy for a Financial Services Company that happens to like having a beautiful planted aquarium. Sometimes I wish there were just a 'Dummies Guide to Planted Aquariums', other times I really appreciate the whole new world that has opened up to me. Makes me appreciate all the more what my father taught in High School for 30 years. I may not know as much as him and others, but I am passing on to my kids the love of nature and science. I like your Profile Page. Very, very nice. :happy:



> And as for studying paramecia and other organisms, it's just a hobby of mine.


----------



## denniswko (May 19, 2005)

sarahbobarah said:


> I've tried a few things.
> 
> 1. Uprooting all the plants, and stirring the gravel.
> 
> ...


Add more lights....:clap2:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> And as for studying paramecia and other organisms, it's just a hobby of mine.
> 
> I know, I'm a total nerd.


You *are* a nerd. If you want cultures of bacteria, paramecium, and amoeba, tell me. I have a ton at the lab I work at. =P

Oh, and yea, high light. I just induced (accidentally, of course) GW in both my 10 gallon tanks. I'm just started a 4-5 day blackout period on both tanks...just started it a couple of hours ago. Blah.


----------

